# What an unfortunate accident for an Olympian *Caution - Injury Photo*



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Wloszczowska Withdraws from London 2012 | - 2012 Olympics | Cycling

Polish mountain bike racer Maja Wloszczowska has withdrawn from the London 2012 Olympic Games, after injuring her foot during training in Italy.

After further examination, it was discovered Wloszczowska has two broken bones and torn ligaments in her foot. There is no way to recover for London 2012, and in fact, it appears she will be unable to return to competition this season.

Wloszczowska won the 2010 World Championship title and earned a silver medal at Beijing 2008.

"Unfortunately I will not be able to fulfill my dream," said Wloszczowska.

The 28-year-old was expected to be a medal contender at London 2012.

The women's mountain bike race takes place Aug 11.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Ouch! That will definitely put an end to your day. Hope for a good recovery!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

My heart goes out to her. Healing vibes all around.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

"Let's just get some X-rays to be sure"


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Dang! Well, at least she still has nice legs.


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> Dang! Well, at least she still has nice legs.


Apparently some may have found the above post offensive. Here is the negative rep I received.

"Really? this is the women's lounge. Don't be a jerk."

My post was certainly not meant to offend in any way. I also feel sorry for Maja Wloszczowska and I hope that she heals well and is able to return to cycling quickly. I realize that being a man my sense of humor may not translate over to the ladies very well (my wife stopped laughing at my jokes about 10 years ago). I also understand that while my post was meant to be sort of a consolation it may have come across as politically incorrect given the nature of this sub forum.

I stand by my statement however. Chicks with scars are hot. Let the neg rep flow.


----------

